# Stichnoten in Finale 2006



## Orbit (4. April 2008)

Hallo, Titel sagt alles, nur das ich das Programm in Englisch hab und ich nich mal ne anständige Übersetung für Stichnoten finde womit es bei der Suche in der Hilfe nicht weitergeht.
Ich muss eben komplette Takte nur in Stichnoten eintragen - wie geht das?
mfg,
Orbit


----------

